# Truckers friend



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been looking at axes and tomahawks with the idea of perhaps buying one that's a bit outside the norm. In my quest to find something that is multi purpose, I came across this gem and was wondering if anyone had one and could provide some feed back as to whether or not it's worth the 59 bucks they are asking for it. 
Amazon.com: Innovation Factory IF-221 Trucker's Friend USA Made All-Purpose and Survival Tool: Automotive

It reminds me of the small inexpensive hammer axe pry tool, that are commonly found at surplus stores only larger.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like a good tool to me.


----------

